
Ask HN: How to build a resume/get a job as a perennial slacker? - type4
Hey everyone, wanted to get some thoughts on my situation.<p>To be brief: I&#x27;m a capable programmer, have been programming since I was 16 (I&#x27;m 30 now), built websites, APIs, etc. I have no college education. I live in the US &amp; was born here.<p>I&#x27;ve never been employed consistently in a proper software development environment, or had a real job. Always made enough money through side hustles, affiliate revenue, app revenue, freelancing sites, etc.<p>Reality has stricken and it requires me to make more money. I&#x27;m very intimated about presenting myself to others. What the hell do I say I&#x27;ve been doing for the last 10 years? Hanging out, surfing, reading books, playing video games, making just enough to get by, not worrying about a career? Because that&#x27;s the truth.<p>I don&#x27;t even know if it&#x27;s realistic to get a full-time programming job. I want to work remotely 35-40hrs a week and make around 100k. I don&#x27;t feel that&#x27;s unreasonable, but maybe it is.<p>I would be very grateful for any guidance that anyone could provide me.
======
diavelguru
Without trying you made a career!

You do you.

Create a resume full of your real and legitimate experience. Chronologically
newest to oldest.

For education put any and all certificates and learning you have done to get
your projects complete.

Be prepared to be asked the question of why you worked at company x for y
months and jumped around a lot. You moved around due to opportunity x or y
because of factor a or b. Brush up on data structures and other CS topics. If
you don’t remember say so. If you have been successful at completing projects
you have a work ethic. We hired a developer at 87k full time at my company
with no degree based on a strong resume and a strong interview who had, during
the interview, exactly what you have, a lack of self confidence. I saw the
person under the lack of confidence.

Having a degree does not make the person. I have worked with folks from BS,
MS, PhD and with no degree at all, and let me tell you we all screw up at
times. It’s how you recover and fix the issues that makes you a better
programmer. As you self identify as a programmer, you know your limitations;
therefore don’t hesitate to state them (which has nothing to to with having or
not having a degree by the way). If someone rakes you over the coal for not
knowing something, it’s them you should be concerned about and think twice
before accepting a position.

Be you, be honest, try and try again. Nothing comes easy and everything has
its price.

------
smt88
Talk to a recruiter. They’ll help you make your patchy resume look as good as
possible.

You may not be a slacker in a different field that you enjoy more, so a career
change is also something to consider.

------
jguerreiro
Hello, your country's unemployment rate is fairly low, you should be fine.And
I believe that experience is more important than a college degree (although It
could be nice to have one). And according to yourself you have been doing it
professionally for a long time ( 14 years aprox.). Honestly I don't see a
problem here, you probably have a nice portfolio already. Good luck.

------
discordance
> Hanging out, surfing, reading books, playing video games

I hope you don't lose the above in your journey. It's really important to be
content while working

